# What is something you now do ONLY because you have a cat?



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I make my bed exclusively because of my cat. For some reason he likes sleeping on the comforter rather than the under sheets... other than that as a single guy I have no reason to make it look pretty


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha, mine is opposite. I don't make the bed until after lunch because Gizmo and Coca LOVE to snuggle under the blankets and comforters!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I make my bed, but because I don't want them on the sheets if I can help it. I keep a brightly colored twin flat sheet over the bed spread to protect from any butt smears that may happen (Book has them occasionally when he doesn't clean properly). Also, i'm allergic so I don't want the extra hair on the sheets.

I do the majority of my TV watching on the bed instead of the couch because MowMow likes to knead his favorite blanket while he lays against my chest. Also, Book can get close on the bed without being TOO close so MowMow doen'st throw a hissy fit.

I clean *EVERYTHING* off my counters when I leave for work. No food, no breakable items, and no dirty dishes or Book gets into them.

Clean litter boxes.

Buy cat food.

Rush home from engagements in the evenings because that cats need to eat/don't like being alone too late at night.


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, I have had mine for so long I don't think I do anything specifically for them now. They have shaped me into my habits and routine lol.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hah, I'm only year 3 so my slave habits are still forming. I've never had an issue having to clean everything off the counters, but when I'm sleeping it is his #1 go to way to wake me up --- throw everything on the floor.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always had cats, I can't think of anything really groundbreaking besides the usual cat purchases I wouldn't be making otherwise.

In Jasper's case, there's a lot more of me saying "Jasper, no!" followed by Coco running after him to stop him from being bad. That's definitely different. :lol:


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I leave messes that I wouldn't otherwise leave: the couch cushions get left haphazardly strewn about, and blankets go unfolded because they're being sat on by cats; the occasional bit of people food ends up on the floor; various ratty cat toys decorate the living room carpet, etc. I'm also reasonably certain that I wouldn't walk around babbling in a goofy voice if my cats weren't there.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Opening the door when I come home ... prior to living with cats it was one big grand movement. Now it involves cautious increments with a foot pressed against the bottom of the opening.

Also, toilet lid down. (Refer to 0ozma's comment about being a single guy.) Prior to cats, I had no reason to put the seat, let alone the lid, down.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I shut more doors. The kittens are not allowed in the basement so there won't be extra clean up down there. Now when I open the basement door, I have to make sure they don't dart down there. Before I could just leave the door open until I came back up. My daughter and I have also learned that we can not leave our pony-tail holders (like rubber bands) lying around or one of our kittens especially might eat it!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't use glasses or cups to drink from any more. I use a travel mug for hot drinks and refillable water bottles. Also I put the toilet lid down too. Yuki loves to play with water lol. I'm extra careful with sewing needles and thread, yarn,string etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Speaking of which....

Sleeping on the semi-made bed right now!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I could make a laundry list of things I do different because of my cats, but one in particular I would like to share is, whenever I sit down on a chair (an office/computer chair, especially), I only sit on the very edge, obviously to make room for the cat(s). This is such a common occurrence that I now do it unconsciously without ever thinking about it.

Whenever I have friends over or even someone who pops by my desk at my work, they wonder what the heck I'm doing. I'm leaving room for my cats, silly!

I have to constantly remind myself I can use the full seat when there are no cats around.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Many things. One is to put down the knife I'm using on the kitchen counter under the rack of the dish dryer, only place that's handy that I know a cat can't get to in any way. 

Toilet lid down too, now that I have a kitten who's mesmerized by the water there.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Loads of kitty "only" purchases, reading material & hygienic practices.

That said, I wouldn't go take a wee with an entourage, like I do now.
I would be able to eat ALL my ice cream on a stick (Magnum Classic for UKers).
Ever since Sadie arrived I have never been able to eat the last licks on the stick... never... not even once.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep closets shut. I locked poor Sam in the closet once and he pooped but didn't pee, thank God.

I also don't go on vacations for more than a couple days. I used to LOVE to travel, but now I just like being home with my family of cats and hubby. There's no place like home - plus living on the lake here is like being on vacation every day!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Wake up btw 5:30 to 6:00 am regularly to feed them


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I take it back. I also wake up much earlier to Jasper jumping around and have to make sure all doors are closed because he's a door dasher. Before Jasper we would frequently leave doors open everywhere around the house, especially in the summer we hardly ever had doors shut. It was a pretty big adjustment. My bedroom window also has to have a screen on it now so he doesn't jump to the garage roof and from there, the ground. Blacky is indoor/outdoor and the dogs don't go anywhere, so it never mattered before.


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

toilet lid down-
My hubby gets up at 6am even on weekends to feed the cats!
Our living room looks insane, two cat towers, two cat tubes that are multiple colors and people always ask 'what are those"? Multiple cat toys everywhere....you can't see my living room carpet anymore.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Curtains on my windows. They can't be trusted with blinds, it's like they think the noises they make whole being destroyed is the most fantastic thing ever. 

And after I take a bath, I put the ping pong balls back in the tub. It's like kitty hockey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Be late for work because Junior won't let me stop playing with him and Da Bird.

Give them the deli chicken while I feast on the leftovers.

Being a happy slave.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

0ozma said:


> I make my bed exclusively because of my cat. For some reason he likes sleeping on the comforter rather than the under sheets... other than that as a single guy I have no reason to make it look pretty


 Snap my two are exactly the same.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Shybail said:


> Wow, I have had mine for so long I don't think I do anything specifically for them now. They have shaped me into my habits and routine lol.


Exactly! LOL At first, I thought the same thing! (laughing)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my, where do I begin. I walk into doors with my leg ready to gently block a cat, I don't leave glasses of water anywhere except the "designated" place they won't go, I don't leave dinner uncovered on the stove after cooking it because one naughty boy will sneak into it right away....as we are eating at the table, I no longer go on vacations because who would care for my cats like I do? I no longer leave the pantry door open because of a naughty little thief, I can't put anything into the washer OR dryer without getting a visual on ALL cats (because I'm so paranoid and Stephano is very curious about both washer and dryer), I put the toilet lid down because naughty boy likes to play in the water, I make sure my daughter's comforter on her bed is just the way Stephano likes to snuggle up on it.

Those are just the few that come to mind


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I go to bed earlier than I'd like because they love the cuddle time before sleep and want it to be loooong.

My internet passwords are all based on my cats' nicknames and endearing traits.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I used a fluffy throw on my lap even in the heat of the summer. Winston loves to snuggle on it and wont have it any other way.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

If I want a few cheese and crackers as a snack, I have to eat them standing up, otherwise I'll have a cat in my face.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in homes that would definitely not be my first choice, because most places won't accept more than two cats.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

I am now extremely aware of anything hanging over the edge of a table or dangling because of Sheldon, whereas it was something I never even thought about before. I also charge electronics in weird places because she's a cord chewer.  And I hide my bras under other clothes when I'm showering or doing laundry, because she will steal them if I don't!

Oh, but one positive thing- we now have a really stable sleep schedule, midnight to 7:30 am. I would LIKE to sleep til 8 or 8:30 ideally but Shelly never lets us sleep longer than 7:45. But I get more accomplished in the day when I wake up this early. Thanks, Shells!


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> And after I take a bath, I put the ping pong balls back in the tub. It's like kitty hockey.


Ping pong balls! That's a great idea. Ours loves to jump in the wet (but empty) tub, this would be even more fun!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

:catThere are a ton of things....but the funniest to me is that they get 3/4 of the queen-size bed. Their side looks like a flop house. Lined up are 2 of those huge squishy round beds, a blanket with a pillow under half of it and at the end of the bed is a cat climber with 3 steps (old guy has arthritis ) and a round bed at the top! And if someone falls asleep against my leg, I stay as still as I can until I have to go to the bathroom. All 4 of them switch beds all night long....very quietly! And I'm up at 5am to feed....but before they are done, I'm back in bed!


----------



## Mittens09 (Nov 6, 2013)

I always make sure the toilet seat is down just in case lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mittens09 said:


> I always make sure the toilet seat is down just in case lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HA! Funny, Mittens! I haven't thought of this in years! My Annie - our first official cat and now long gone - would drink out of the toilet. She never fell in, but I was always wary of the germs she must have been ingesting but then I'd remind myself that this was the same cat that drank out of muddy puddles. :shock:

She loved a freshly flushed toilet when the water was cold! I miss that old girl :heart


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I caught mine drinking out of the toilet once and I haven't left it up since 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET is my 1st kitty. There are certainly many many changes around the house. Before ET came on board 2 years ago, I spent couple hundred doing up a new door to the kitchen, so kitchen is out of bound.

1. To contain my allergy, our bedrooms, bathroom and kitchen are out of bound to ET, except the study, living and his own room. We used to leave the doors open for ventilation, but now we have to make do with doors closed the whole day until ET goes back to his room at night.
2. We used to have a crystal lamp and crystal ball on the alter, those and all other breakables had to be kept away. Had to bargain with hubby to have those kept away.
3. Re-arranged things in the house, especially ET's room to make them cat proof.
4. Meshed up the gate, it now look abit ugly, my neighbour frowned, lol...
5. Can't use the vacuum cleaner as and when I want.
6. Where once I cleaned the house only once a week, now I had to do it daily just to prevent an asthma flare-up.
7. Surf the internet more often, joined cat forum for infor, ideas and help on cat matters.
8. Can't go on vacation as and when we want or on impromptu trips, lots more to worry about the availability of a boarding place, about ET.
9. Doing all cats things like playing with a cat, feeding, cleaning litter box and what I never expected, cleaning up vomitus so often.
10. Never had to use vinegar so much, now I do most cleaning with vinegar and had to stay away from insecticide and all other stronger cleaning stuff.
11. Cat stuff lying around, cushion, toys, scratch board all around the house.

The list is endless, I'm sure there are more, lol...life is just different now, especially...more expenses now.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

why cleaning up vomit often? does your cat puke a lot? o.o


----------



## Mittens09 (Nov 6, 2013)

Marcia said:


> HA! Funny, Mittens! I haven't thought of this in years! My Annie - our first official cat and now long gone - would drink out of the toilet. She never fell in, but I was always wary of the germs she must have been ingesting but then I'd remind myself that this was the same cat that drank out of muddy puddles. :shock:
> 
> She loved a freshly flushed toilet when the water was cold! I miss that old girl :heart


Awww how cute. Mittens has never done it yet but she likes going in the bathroom when the door is open, so when i'm out I always make sure the lid is down because mittens is one of them that if she fell in she wouldnt ne able to get back out, shes commical lol 

Awww I bet your annie has left you with some great memories

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

0ozma said:


> why cleaning up vomit often? does your cat puke a lot? o.o


sigh....I didn't realise he is allergic to tapioca only after more than 1year. All the trying of different food, taking off and putting him back on the same food to find the culprit, really took a long time. Then it was the 'hot dog' episode, vomitting 6X in 9days, then the innocent treats with tapioca where he again vomitted twice in 3days and then again....sigh. 

Every now and then, the transition to new food, that eating too quickly and sometimes I don't know what, he just vomitted undigested food right after eating. I watched him, I don't think he had eaten too quickly sometimes, but he just threw up right after food. Most times in this case, if it has nothing to do with new or wrong food, he will just throw up once and then immediately begging for more food, and then everything was fine again. He doesn't seem to be listless, he is playing and eating well thereafter. 

There was a period he vomitted once every week and now I noticed that kinda thing happen once every 2-3weeks, since trying to give more smaller meals. He hardly vomit hairball though, only twice in 2years when I attempted to take off or reduce psyllium husk. Sigh...all the cat vomitting thing, I had to buy a steam cleaner for just one cat.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Ditto on the toilet. If I have guests over and the toilet seat stays up, it takes Leelu all of three seconds to go and have a drink and then stick her toilet water face into mine. I never leave it up and if I have guests I sorta go and check. 
Whenever I get a new throw or blanket for *myself* it takes about three days to become the new designated kitty bed. If I buy a cat bed, she won't use it. She used to have one that she loved until she barfed on it and after being washed she never put another paw in there. 
I can't leave the house without checking where she is, make sure she's not locked into anything and has food and water, no matter how long I'm actually gone for. 
I change my bed sheets all the time as she likes to sleep under the blanket. 
My emergency contact almost everywhere is the cat sitter. Because if something happened to me, someone needs to feed Leelu. That's my priority. 
She's the queen of the house really. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Everything has changed since I got cats. Esp the money I spend at vet offices! Just bought a king size bed so the cats could fit in the bed with us. Put in cateos every where I live. Sizable amount of my budget goes for food, vets, and toys. Even my reading has changed! Majority of books about cats and dogs! Never leave a door open or a screen not duct taped!


----------

